# rare poison bottle



## corilynn (Jun 1, 2010)

I recently found a Mercury Bichloride  poison bottle  it is still sealed and it has the coffin pills in it. I  was looking up information on this bottle and found it in the rare hall  of fame I was wondering if anyone would know what this bottle is worth  and would be interested in this bottle? This bottle is about 4 and half  inches tall amber colored.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2010)

A pic would be nice, or more description or location on the hall of fame.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2010)

Of course, I'm thinking it's a KO-1, the first bottle on the list (as there are only 2 amber bottles there).


----------



## corilynn (Jun 3, 2010)

pictures of rare posion


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 3, 2010)

Something didn't work right.  The pic didn't show up.  Need help?


----------

